# Best And Worst Nintendo Game Consoles



## Hottigress (Nov 11, 2009)

In my opinion, Wii is an EPIC failure. I think the Nintendo 64 is the best. I mean, how can you get anymore oldshool without a Sega? >.<. What do you guys think?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think Wii is an epic failure, it's just a new direction.
NINTENDO 64 is the best.
However XBOX ROCKS MUCH MORE.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Nov 11, 2009)

well, 64 was great so for me the best

then there was the vertual boy or visual boy or something like that


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 11, 2009)

Xbox is pretty great.I have the original coffee table like one. Xbox 360 or Playstation 2? I've only played Kingdom Hearts games on Playstation 2.... Anyone else into KH?


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 11, 2009)

NES... the first, the best.   As for my favourite game, Contra.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Nov 11, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> NES... the first, the best.  As for my favourite game, Contra.


 
Am I a bad person for not liking that game?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 11, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 11, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=28





Oh. Too late.

My favourite 64 game is Starfox. Hellz yeah. I hate when stores stop selling games for a console. I can barely ever find Xbox or 64 games.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 11, 2009)

I am also a member of the forum at atariage.com (great gaming forum btw) even though I consider myself more of a classic gamer I think Nintendo has done great with the Wii. There are lots of great games, I especially love the Neo Geo arcade game disc.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 11, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I am also a member of the forum at atariage.com (great gaming forum btw) even though I consider myself more of a classic gamer I think Nintendo has done great with the Wii. There are lots of great games, I especially love the Neo Geo arcade game disc.




I can't agree. The whole point of video games is to develop bad posture, curse, and lose your eye sight. Wii takes away the first two. It needs. To. Die.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> In my opinion, Wii is an EPIC failure. I think the Nintendo 64 is the best.


What?



Hottigress said:


> I mean, how can you get anymore oldshool without a Sega? >.<. What do you guys think?


 Wait, Aren't we talking about Nintendo consoles?



ArrLeashen said:


> However XBOX ROCKS MUCH MORE.


OH LAWL. 



Hottigress said:


> Xbox is pretty great.


Good god.



Hottigress said:


> Anyone else into KH?


 Nintendo consoles = Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Azure (Nov 11, 2009)

Famicom, SuparFamicom.  :V

The Wii is pretty boring.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 11, 2009)

Failcube.


----------



## Dass (Nov 11, 2009)

The Wii sucks. Gimmick got old after apprx. 5 minutes, and most of its games are watered-down ports from other consoles and/or absolute crap. So that would be your... 2nd worst. There was another one that had a nasty track record of giving people seizures, I think.

Best; yeah, probably N64


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

I liked them all, so I can't really say. 

The N64 was fun, but I didn't really own enough games to enjoy it. I love playing the Wii, but I wish I had more time to rent/buy the *many* games I want to play. The Gamecube had, I think, about two games that were in my top 5 favourite games of all time. I don't know if I owned an NES, but I did own an SNES and that was okay. I only owned like two games for it, so I can't really put it up there.

Edit: I think I should've listed the games I want to try for the Wii: The New Tales of Symphonia, DeBlob, MadWorld, The conduit, Dead Space: Extraction, The New Super Mario Bros., and I am sick of waiting for Monster Hunter Tri. 
Editx2: Two fav games on Gamecube: SSBM and Tales of Symphonia. I owned many other good games, but those two topped it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 11, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> I mean, how can you get anymore oldshool without a Sega?


Yeesh. How old are you? 14?

Try an Atari,
or a NES,
or even a SNES, for that matter.

NES will *always* be my favorite,
from Nintendo, and just in general.

The Virtual Boy is probably the worst.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Wait, Aren't we talking about Nintendo consoles?
> ...



P.I. : this user is known for being radically irrational and a bit slow in the head. Most just call troll on her now.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 11, 2009)

I never played a Virtual Boy, but I get the feeling it flopped for a good reason, so that was probably, if not the worst, the biggest failure of a system.
As for the best... oh come on.  SNES, hands down.  Even just in terms of sheer volume of choices.  It was the absolute peak of side-scroller or top-down gameplay, of any system, ever.  So I'm going with SNES.
The Wii is kind of gimmicky, but I wouldn't put it last.  I do think it's funny, though, that the best game on the system doesn't make use of the Wii-mote (unless you like to torture yourself).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

1 Good use to Wii: There was a free internet sale for whole life or until Wii dies.
2: Trauma center.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 11, 2009)

N64 was the best system they have ever made, hands down. I hate the Wii, and don't really see how it even counts as a next-gen system. It doesn't match the capabilities of the 360 or PS3... And as far as action games go, all of the Wii ones SUCK.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2009)

I was a Sega kid when I was younger, but my favourite Nintendo console was definitely the NES. The worst... Well, I'll leave the Virtual Boy out of this and say the Wii. All of Nintendo's consoles have been moderately successful at absolute minimum, but the Wii, while successful, has an air of mediocrity about it.

First, the Wii Motion Plus (which puts a full controller over $100 CAD once you buy everything you need for it), which I believe should have included to begin with; Second, and most astoundingly, the games. Barring first-party titles (which are lukewarm in my mind), there are an amazingly low number of actually good Wii games from third parties. Most of it is crap - Hell, there are FLASH GAMES being released for it. This is actually what I figured the Wii would be like when I first heard about the Wiimote, to be honest. Nobody knows what to do with this kind of control style.

It's not that it's a bad console (though I did sell mine because there was nothing on it I wanted to play - Nintendo really dropped the ball on the games), it's just in my mind the least fun, least entertaining Nintendo console to date. It doesn't seem geared towards games nor fun - Just gimmicks (Wii Fit/Balance Board, Wii Vitality Sensor(?!), Wiimote) and a focus on the people who wouldn't normally buy games. I don't blame them, really. Nintendo doesn't have the resources to throw down in the same arena that Microsoft and Sony play in, so the best course of action was to beat them at a game they weren't playing. Unfortunately for Nintendo, they're now catching on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

Aurali said:


> P.I. : this user is known for being radically irrational and a bit slow in the head. Most just call troll on her now.


 Tell me something that's not so obvious.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 11, 2009)

Wii is the worst, NES is the best.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 11, 2009)

Nintendo Wii?  More like, Nintendo Gamecube Slim amirite?


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Nintendo Wii?  More like, Nintendo Gamecube Slim amirite?



Works for me. I liked the Gamecube.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeesh. How old are you? 14?
> 
> Try an Atari,
> or a NES,
> or even a SNES, for that matter.


Uh, The Mega Drive/Genesis came out_ before_ the Snes.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, The Mega Drive/Genesis came out_ before_ the Snes.
> 
> Thank you very much.



And what came before the Genesis/Mega Drive? The TurboGrafx-16/PC Engine. And what came before that? The Sega Master System/Mark III. And before that? The NES.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2009)

Best = SNES.  That little machine was awesome.

Worst? Virtual Boy, I guess.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

Can someone explain to me how Wii is a gimmick? I've been playing that thing since it first came out and I never felt that way (and yes, I do own other systems than the Wii to compare it to).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

Gamecube is the worst, SNES is the best. 

Yeah Motherfuckers, I just said the Wii is better then the Gamecube.

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT?!?



Runefox said:


> And what came before the Genesis/Mega Drive? The TurboGrafx-16/PC Engine. And what came before that? The Sega Master System/Mark III. And before that? The NES.


I was trying to point something out. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gamecube is the worst, SNES is the best.
> 
> Yeah Motherfuckers, I just said the Wii is better then the Gamecube.
> 
> ...


 I SAY IT's TRUE.
GAMECUBPORN WAS SHIT!!!


----------



## Wreth (Nov 11, 2009)

The Wii has awesome games, but awful controller and system capabilities.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> The Wii has awesome games, but awful controller and *system capabilities*.



I overheard that they're coming out with a new Wii system... I think it was already released in Japan. 

The controller is okay, but only for like a couple games. I prefer the gamecube controller.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> GAMECUBPORN


Is that some chinese knock off or something?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 11, 2009)

Best: SNES hands down.

Worst: lol Gamecube.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Can someone explain to me how Wii is a gimmick? I've been playing that thing since it first came out and I never felt that way (and yes, I do own other systems than the Wii to compare it to).



Most of the games are shovelware ala endgame PS2, and except for first-party games, most of them involve flailing the Wiimote in some random fashion for no real reason ("waggle"). If you bought it for the first-party titles, you probably don't care much, but when I had one, I couldn't find anything on it that I wanted to play that wasn't also a party game.

Also, I mentioned earlier what I thought were gimmicky - Wii Balance Board, Wii Vitality Sensor(?!), Wii Motion Plus (should have been built-in, is a blatant cash-grab and now controllers cost over $100 CAD to purchase proper)... The Wiimote in itself was a bit of a gimmick, too, much like the DS touchscreen (though the touchscreen gets a lot more actual use than the Wiimote's motion sensing does), especially since it was made out to be a lot more accurate than it really is, and they gave us lots of examples of what COULD happen, but none of it ever did. Hell, out of all the games on the featured page at the Future Shop (Best Buy), only one of them (New SMB) is anything I'd even think about buying, and I'd hazard to guess that Mario and Sonic at the Winter Olympic Games would be the only one that makes any decent use of the Wiimote. That should say something, shouldn't it? Compare that to the Playstation 3 page and X-Box 360 page, and there's a huuuuge difference in the quality of titles, especially keeping in mind that these are "featured".



> I overheard that they're coming out with a new Wii system... I think it was already released in Japan.


Nintendo execs keep saying there isn't and won't be a Wii HD; For that matter, higher resolution wouldn't make much difference. Then you're looking at muddy textures at 720p or 1080p all day rather than at 480p. It wouldn't magically make games have better textures or polygons.


----------



## Koray (Nov 11, 2009)

The only nintendo console I've ever had is Nintendo Game Boy Advance SP...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

The Nintendo Consoles Tiers list.

1.Snes 
2.Nes
3.Wii
4.N64
5.Gamecube


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Most of the games are shovelware ala endgame PS2, and except for first-party games, most of them involve flailing the Wiimote in some random fashion for no real reason ("waggle"). If you bought it for the first-party titles, you probably don't care much, but when I had one, I couldn't find anything on it that I wanted to play that wasn't also a party game.



Most systems' games are shovelware. Every system, not only the Wii, has like 1 good game for every bloody 15 bad games. I wouldn't blame Nintendo for it anymore than I would blame Playstation for having an un-Godly amount of shovelware for their PS2.

I used the Wiimote for several games, and thoroughly enjoyed it, personally. Excite Truck and No More Heroe's was fun to play with the Wiimote. I tried using it for Mario Kart, but I was too used to using the Gamecube controller for it. 



> Also, I mentioned earlier what I thought were gimmicky - Wii Balance Board, Wii Vitality Sensor(?!), Wii Motion Plus (should have been built-in, is a blatant cash-grab and now controllers cost over $100 CAD to purchase proper)... The Wiimote in itself was a bit of a gimmick, too, much like the DS touchscreen (though the touchscreen gets a lot more actual use than the Wiimote's motion sensing does), especially since it was made out to be a lot more accurate than it really is, and they gave us lots of examples of what COULD happen, but none of it ever did. Hell, out of all the games on the featured page at the Future Shop (Best Buy), only one of them (New SMB) is anything I'd even think about buying, and I'd hazard to guess that Mario and Sonic at the Winter Olympic Games would be the only one that makes any decent use of the Wiimote. That should say something, shouldn't it? Compare that to the Playstation 3 page and X-Box 360 page, and there's a huuuuge difference in the quality of titles, especially keeping in mind that these are "featured".



I never really needed Wii motion-plus (even if I would like to get it). The sensor bar and Wiimote worked great for me. 

I own an 360 as well, but I only enjoyed 3 games from it at this point. The rest of it is just... the same Halo rip-off over and over again. 

In fact, I'm about as bored of my 360 as I am of my Wii right now (until I'm able to get the games I want for both of them). In fact, between the two, right now the Wii is the only one with the, already released, games that I want to play. The only game I want to play from 360 right now is L4D2, and obviously that doesn't come out for about another week.



> Nintendo execs keep saying there isn't and won't be a Wii HD; For that matter, higher resolution wouldn't make much difference. Then you're looking at muddy textures at 720p or 1080p all day rather than at 480p. It wouldn't magically make games have better textures or polygons.



Not as if I was gonna buy it anyways. I don't much care for graphics. But, Nintendo execs have been saying otherwise since July 2, 2009. *edit: Reggie denied that the Wii HD wont be released anytime soon, but did not say it would not be released.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, The Mega Drive/Genesis came out_ before_ the Snes.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Doesn't matter. It was still around the same time period. And we ARE talking about Nintendo-specifics, here.

Although mentioning Atari and NES still make my point valid.

And, if you want to get entirely nitpicky, I might as well throw out a mention for the Commodore 64 or the Magnavox Odyssey (even though I haven't played either of them).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't matter. It was still around the same time period. And we ARE talking about Nintendo-specifics, here.


 I dunno about you, But I don't think 1988 and 1990 are the same time period.




Vaelarsa said:


> Although mentioning Atari and NES still make my point valid.


I was trying to point something out. :V 



Vaelarsa said:


> And, if you want to get entirely nitpicky, I might as well throw out a mention for the Commodore 64 or the Magnavox Odyssey (even though I haven't played either of them).


Who cares about _those_ systems.


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2009)

Virtual Boy is the worst, SNES is considered by many to be the best but I never owned one.

I had a GC and a N64, and I enjoyed both of them.

Financially, the Wii is the best. That thing sells like crack covered hot cakes :3


----------



## Dass (Nov 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Can someone explain to me how Wii is a gimmick? I've been playing that thing since it first came out and I never felt that way (and yes, I do own other systems than the Wii to compare it to).



Do you own the other system using motion controls?

Of course not, there isn't one. Hence the "gimmick".


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> Do you own the other system using *motion controls?*
> 
> Of course not, there isn't one. Hence the "gimmick".



PS3? Well, they attempted to and failed horribly.

Also, a company trying something new is obviously a gimmick? I mean, no one called the DS's touch screen gimmicky, and it's a fairly new feature to the video gaming universe. I guess I must be confused about the nature of the gaming community. I thought it was the point for the companies to try new things, not continue to do the same thing they've been doing since the beginning of time.

In all fairness, I like controllers just as much as the next guy, but the motion controls was definitely a nice change of pace.


----------



## Dass (Nov 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> PS3? Well, they attempted to and failed horribly.



Which is why they stopped trying.


> Also, a company trying something new is obviously a gimmick? I mean, no one called the DS's touch screen gimmicky, and it's a fairly new feature to the video gaming universe. I guess I must be confused about the nature of the gaming community. I thought it was the point for the companies to try new things, not continue to do the same thing they've been doing since the beginning of time.



I'm calling the DS touchscreen gimmicky...

Also, a gimmick is a trick or device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business. Therefore trying new stuff like that is well within the realms of what constitutes a gimmick.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> I'm calling the DS touchscreen gimmicky...
> 
> Also, a gimmick is a trick or device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business. Therefore trying new stuff like that is well within the realms of what constitutes a gimmick.



Then it's a good gimmick. I very much enjoy the activity I get out of playing the Wii and I *love* the touch controls from the DS.

Honestly, I think it's something fun and new. I've been using controllers since I was 4, and I'm 20 now. A new type of playing style is fun. 

...besides, wouldn't *possible* Virtual Reality be a gimmick?


----------



## Dass (Nov 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Then it's a good gimmick. I very much enjoy the activity I get out of playing the Wii and I *love* the touch controls from the DS.
> 
> Honestly, I think it's something fun and new. I've been using controllers since I was 4, and I'm 20 now. A new type of playing style is fun.



Well I'd be less opposed to it if it wasn't just flail around wildly and hope something good happens 90% of the time.



> ...besides, wouldn't *possible* Virtual Reality be a gimmick?



I didn't say I was opposed to innovation (though I may have implied it), it's just you need to execute it well, and I don't find the Wii has (see above).


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 11, 2009)

Worst: All

Best: Whatever's left


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> Well I'd be less opposed to it if it wasn't just flail around wildly and hope something good happens 90% of the time.



I dont' what game you're playing, but I've never done that.



> I didn't say I was opposed to innovation (though I may have implied it), it's just you need to execute it well, and I don't find the Wii has (see above).



But the Wii did execute it well. Positive critic reaction and sales prove that it did well. I mean, look at the positive reaction towards the motion controls in Monster Hunter Tri. Fucking game got several great reviews in Japanese articles.

But, in theory, isn't Virtual reality a, "device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business." I mean, how is that any different than motion controls?


----------



## Dass (Nov 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I dont' what game you're playing, but I've never done that.



I might have put that a bit out of proportion. A more accurate statement would be 3/4 is that OR point and click at stuff, which I can do on a computer.


> But the Wii did execute it well. Positive critic reaction and sales prove that it did well.



I said I, me, he who is presently typing this message, doesn't find it executed it well.


> But, in theory, isn't Virtual reality a, "device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business." I mean, how is that any different than motion controls?



Aye, that it is. And you have a point. But, I'm saying that the Wii just doesn't quite satisfy me.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> I might have put that a bit out of proportion. A more accurate statement would be 3/4 is that OR point and click at stuff, which I can do on a computer.



I think the point and click is made much easier by the Wii controls, since there are point and click games on the other two systems (that and typing on a Wii is easier than on the 360). 



> I said I, me, he who is presently typing this message, doesn't find it executed it well.



True, it is personal opinion. 



> Aye, that it is. And you have a point. But, I'm saying that the Wii just doesn't quite satisfy me.



So, what's the difference? You call one an innovation, but yet it still matches the given definition of a gimmick?


----------



## Dass (Nov 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So, what's the difference? You call one an innovation, but yet it still matches the given definition of a gimmick?



I'd say the Wii is innovative, but that doesn't mean it isn't a gimmick, and that doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 11, 2009)

Want SMG2 and Endless ocean 2


----------



## krimv (Nov 11, 2009)

I've owned all the Nintendo consoles and I have to agree that at this point, the N64 is the best console.  I bought a Wii with much hope, but have yet to see that my investment was worth it.  There were many great games on N64 (like Super Mario 64, Banjo-Kazooie, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Jet Force Gemini, Banjo-Tooie, Mario Party, Blast Corps, etc.) but there have been very few on Wii (Super Mario Galaxy, Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles, Twilight Princess, the half-assed online Smash Bros Brawl, and Mario Kart).  I still have hope for Wii, but at this point the only system giving me satisfaction is Xbox 360.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay here's my actual list.

1. N64
2. Gamecube
3. DS
4. SNES


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

In terms of worst system made by Nintendo, I'd say it was the SNES. The best was either the GameCube or 64. Why I say this is because the SNES is the system that averagely lasted the least amount of years among them all. The 64 and GameCube lasted till now from when I got them the year they came out. I feel the GC will last longer then the 64 cause of the cartridges but some of those things last a long time too. When either one dies I'll make a decision. Every system has died at least once except those. I never bought a double 64 or GC system.


----------



## krimv (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> In terms of worst system made by Nintendo, I'd say it was the SNES. The best was either the GameCube or 64. Why I say this is because the SNES is the system that averagely lasted the least amount of years among them all. The 64 and GameCube lasted till now from when I got them the year they came out. I feel the GC will last longer then the 64 cause of the cartridges but some of those things last a long time too. When either one dies I'll make a decision. Every system has died at least once except those. I never bought a double 64 or GC system.



I even liked GC more than I like Wii b/c there were more games that I liked on it.  Wii is really a huge disappointment to the gamers who made Nintendo what they are.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> In terms of worst system made by Nintendo, I'd say it was the SNES. The best was either the GameCube or 64. Why I say this is because the SNES is the system that averagely lasted the least amount of years among them all. The 64 and GameCube lasted till now from when I got them the year they came out. I feel the GC will last longer then the 64 cause of the cartridges but some of those things last a long time too. When either one dies I'll make a decision. Every system has died at least once except those. I never bought a double 64 or GC system.


 Go away, Pheonix.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2009)

...My SNES deck is well over a decade old and still functions perfectly, pheonix.

Better than I can say for ANY other console I have owned and/or used.  My bulky-model PS2 wasn't able to break the 5-year mark.  My computers have lasted about 3 years on average before requiring replacement.  Even the NES I got when I was 6 couldn't make it to my 13th birthday, and I thought that thing was bulletproof.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 11, 2009)

The Wii is not the worst system ever. Maybe to you, I thought it worked for me, but there was one thing that was even worse.


The Virtual Boy. Honestly that was a flop. It pretty much removed the social aspect of the gaming, the hardware could only produce red and black so it'd hurt your eyes, the system was bulky....



pheonix said:


> In terms of worst system made by Nintendo, I'd say it was the SNES. The best was either the GameCube or 64. Why I say this is because the SNES is the system that averagely lasted the least amount of years among them all. The 64 and GameCube lasted till now from when I got them the year they came out. I feel the GC will last longer then the 64 cause of the cartridges but some of those things last a long time too. When either one dies I'll make a decision. Every system has died at least once except those. I never bought a double 64 or GC system.



Maybe out here though. If I recall in Japan, it was going until 1999. 

...oh wait, you meant in terms of hardware-life?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Best: All of them.
Worst: I guess if all of them are the best they have to be the worst too. So all of them.

Really though, I love all the consoles about equally, they all have great games that I'm fond of.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Maybe out here though. If I recall in Japan, it was going until 1999.
> 
> ...oh wait, you meant in terms of hardware-life?



I meant hardware life. My SNES died a good while ago while my 64 has passed my SNES's age now. I'm guessing my GC will overpass the both. As good as the SNES was I only have emulators now after it's death. The NES lasted a long time but mine was sold so I can't say anything about it's hardware life.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 11, 2009)

Virtual Boy was pure garbage, but I liked the Gamecube and N64 the most.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2009)

Worst is Virtual Boy hands down. Best is NES. Great games, awesome conversation piece, and the fucker just won't quit working! Granted, I had to open it once to tweak the cartridge pins (the top reason why it quits working--EASY FIX!!!), but it's all original hardware, and all 4 peripherals work great.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Isn't the Virtual Boy a handheld? o_0 If it's a console then I'm changing my worst answer to that.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Isn't the Virtual Boy a handheld? o_0 If it's a console then I'm changing my worst answer to that.



Maybe if you found a way to strap that thing to your face, but then again, it's hardly portable.

http://sites.google.com/site/nxpnsv/nxpnsv_virtualboy.jpg


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Virtual Boy was pure garbage, but I liked the Gamecube and N64 the most.



Same here man! *high5s*


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd have to say the best would be NES. Seriously, Super Mario, Super Mario 3, Zelda, Zelda II, Metroid, Castlevania, Castlevania III, the first 6 Mega Man games, Contra, Final Fantasy, Kid Icarus, Ice Climber, Kirby's Adventure... And I could go on.

Next up would be either the SNES or the N64. Worst would be the Virtual Boy, followed by the DS. Yeah, that's right, I said DS. What does it have? Phantom Hourglass, PokÃ©mon, I think there's a Metroid game... And that's pretty much it, unless someone can point out any other really good ones.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Maybe if you found a way to strap that thing to your face, but then again, it's hardly portable.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/nxpnsv/nxpnsv_virtualboy.jpg


Ah... Yeah, I see what you mean. XD


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 11, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> INext up would be either the SNES or the N64. Worst would be the Virtual Boy, followed by the DS. Yeah, that's right, I said DS. What does it have? Phantom Hourglass, PokÃ©mon, I think there's a Metroid game... And that's pretty much it, unless someone can point out any other really good ones.



Chrono Trigger
Remade FF2 (US)
FF3 (US)


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 11, 2009)

The best: SNES and NES. I have had my top loading NES for at least fifteen years, and it still works like a charm.

The worst: Game boy pocket. I didn't really care for it.

I thought the Wii and GameCube were okay. The consoles themselves aren't bad, but it would be nice if they had a decent library. Yeah, the Wii may not be as powerful as the 360 and PS3, but at least it doesn't crap out as much as those other two.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> DS.


Just the plain old DS? Seriously? How can it possibly be worse than the GBA when it can play all its games?


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Chrono Trigger
> Remade FF2 (US)
> FF3 (US)


You've got me there. I'm now also very angry at myself for forgetting about FFIII; I _have_ it. >_>



SirRob said:


> Just the plain old DS? Seriously? How can it possibly be worse than the GBA when it can play all its games?


I'm not talking about the console itself, but rather it's library of games. So yes, the DS can play GBA games, but that doesn't make GBA games DS games.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, it's not fair to say that it's the worst Nintendo system if you only look at one aspect of it.


----------



## Zweihander (Nov 11, 2009)

Best, the NES. Worst, theVirtual Boy. Paws down.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Well, it's not fair to say that it's the worst Nintendo system if you only look at one aspect of it.


Well the very reason it exists is one pretty big freakin' aspect of it. :/

Then again, I may rethink it now due to Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy that Glaice pointed out...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well the very reason it exists is one pretty big freakin' aspect of it. :/
> 
> Then again, I may rethink it now due to Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy that Glaice pointed out...


Well, the quality of the game library is mostly based on personal taste. Games I think are amazing, like Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2, Mario Kart DS or the Trauma Center series, might not appeal to a lot of other people. That's why you should take the DS's other features into consideration, like online play and the touch screen.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Well, it's not fair to say that it's the worst Nintendo system if you only look at one aspect of it.



Wait, are you saying that it's not fair to judge a system by a (perceived) lack of decent games? That's the lifeblood of any system, and one of many reasons why the TurboGrafx-16 was a flop (also the Saturn. And the Game Gear. And the Sega 32x/CD attachments. And...). If a system doesn't have the games, it's just not a good system (unless it has other uses, like the PSP when homebrewed =D).

Personally, I find there are more high-quality games on the DS than on the Wii, and in fact consider the DS Nintendo's current premier platform - In particular, the Castlevania series has found a nice home there, as has the "visual novel" Ace Attorney series that I'm so fond of. The New Super Mario Bros is a lot of fun, especially the VS mode. Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor is an awesome game, too, and Sonic Chronicles is surprisingly not-crap. There's a plethora of other neat games available, too (Mega Man ZX, Star Fox Command, Mario Kart, Metroid Prime, the PokÃ©mon series (if you're into that), et cetera); Much lower chaff-to-wheat ratio than the Wii in my mind.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 11, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Wait, are you saying that it's not fair to judge a system by a (perceived) lack of decent games? That's the lifeblood of any system, and one of many reasons why the TurboGrafx-16 was a flop (also the Saturn. And the Game Gear. And the Sega 32x/CD attachments. And...). If a system doesn't have the games, it's just not a good system (unless it has other uses, like the PSP when homebrewed =D).


Well in a case like the GBA vs. the DS, yes, because the DS has the ability to play both DS and GBA games.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Well in a case like the GBA vs. the DS, yes, because the DS has the ability to play both DS and GBA games.



Yeah, but that's like saying the Wii is inherently better than the Gamecube because it plays Gamecube games. In both cases, it's better to get a DS/Wii if you want to play those older games anyway, but the games weren't made for the platform - They're only compatible. Ergo, they haven't actually got that game library to call their own.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 11, 2009)

The best for me would be the NES. I like my Wii, but it has yet to have the impact that the NES had on me.

Man, all the hours I spent playing games like Mario Bros, Donkey Kong, Duck Hunt, and that Snoopy Olympics game. Ah, memories...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, but that's like saying the Wii is inherently better than the Gamecube because it plays Gamecube games. In both cases, it's better to get a DS/Wii if you want to play those older games anyway, but the games weren't made for the platform - They're only compatible. Ergo, they haven't actually got that game library to call their own.


If it would be better to get them, wouldn't that make them better consoles? Why does it matter if the games weren't made for the platform?


----------



## krimv (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, technically the DS and Gameboy are not consoles, they're handhelds and they serve a different audience than the consoles do.  It's not necessarily fair to compare the two together as they target different audiences and offer different ways to play games.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> If it would be better to get them, wouldn't that make them better consoles? Why does it matter if the games weren't made for the platform?



It's like saying PC games are inherently better because I can play NES, SNES, N64, Playstation, Genesis, Saturn, Dreamcast, and a whole lot of other consoles' games on it.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread is overrun with children.

SNES is their best system, Virtual Boy was their worst, bitches don't know 'bout all of the great games for the Wii, and just because it doesn't have OH MY GOD GUYS THE _GRAPHICS_ doesn't mean that it isn't a next generation system.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 12, 2009)

I dun understand all this hate for the Wii. Fuck. I want Dead Space: Extraction like  a BIIIIIIIIIITCH. Plus, being able to play N64 games and stuff on it is win.

Also, House of the Dead: Overkill.

I am done. <3


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 12, 2009)

I dunno, Virtual Boy lasted less than a year.  So that's a pretty big fail! XD  The best though would have to be the Super Nintendo, with N64 right on its tail!


----------



## krimv (Nov 12, 2009)

skittle said:


> I dun understand all this hate for the Wii. Fuck. I want Dead Space: Extraction like  a BIIIIIIIIIITCH. Plus, being able to play N64 games and stuff on it is win.
> 
> Also, House of the Dead: Overkill.
> 
> I am done. <3



That reminds of another thing that disappoints me about Wii.  3 years in and the Virtual Console is still largely loaded with stuff I don't care to play.  What happened to the promise of making all these classic games available to play especially on N64?

Btw, DS:E is fun, but it's really just worth a rental.  There's not a whole lot of substance to it.  And HOTD:O is going brand new for $13 on Newegg.com.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2009)

What ultimately defines how "good" a console is, is how many great games were released for it.  Without the games, a console is nearly WORTHLESS.

The number of games I can remember genuinely enjoying is higher on the SNES than any other system.  Hence, for me and MANY OTHER people who were kids in the 8-bit and 16-bit era it holds a place in our video gaming "hearts" and always will, in no small part because kids are more impressionable and will retain positive impressions of a console much more than an adult, who is more jaded, cynical, and perhaps more objective in their views.

Again for the record:

1. SNES hands down.
2. NES.
3. N64.  Very good console IMO but I didn't have as much time with it as I did the NES and SNES, so it takes a 3rd place slot.

This isn't taking into account the portables, mind you.  The DS is (for me) shaping up to be my next 2nd place console, and may yet become so.  The GBA was nice enough but my limited experience with its library forces me to place it behind the N64.  After the GBA would be the original Game Boy and its mutations which all shared the same library as the original Game Boy.  Again, experience was limited but reasonably positive, though the screens of all the permutations of the original Game Boy always mildly vexed me.  I have zero experience with the GCN and Wii so my assessment of the two is based solely on what I have seen, which places the Wii ahead of the GCN, and behind the Game Boy.  Giving them a placing is almost pointless though.  At the very bottom is the Virtual Boy, which I DID have experience with and did NOT like at all, probably the only Nintendo console to ever make a genuinely BAD impression on me.  The games were mediocre at best and the gimmick QUICKLY wore off, as the eyestrain and the tiresome nature of monochrome-red graphics took their toll.

It's about the SOFTWARE.  People who stroke off over a console because they think it's a firebreathing mini-Cray are doing it wrong IMO.


----------



## krimv (Nov 12, 2009)

What constitutes a great game is also subjective to the person.  I was little during the age of SNES and though there are some games I remember playing that I really liked (like Super Mario World, all the Donkey Kong Country games, Maximum Carnage, Final Fight 3, Super Godzilla, Joe & Mac, etc), I felt there were more memorable games on the N64 than SNES for me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 12, 2009)

krimv said:


> What constitutes a great game is also subjective to the person.



There are many good points in this thread, but I have to point this one out.

I own two Atari Jaguars, one CD-ROM attachment, four controllers, and 20+ games for it, and I love the little guy.

We now return to our regularly scheduled Nintendo broadcast.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> There are many good points in this thread, but I have to point this one out.
> 
> I own two Atari Jaguars, one CD-ROM attachment, four controllers, and 20+ games for it, and I love the little guy.
> 
> We now return to our regularly scheduled Nintendo broadcast.



You mean _this_ steaming piece of shit?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You mean _this_ steaming piece of shit?



Yes, THAT steaming pile of shit. I adore it so much.

Note: AVGN rules.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Yes, THAT steaming pile of shit. I adore it so much.
> 
> Note: AVGN rules.



WHERE DID YOU LEARN TO FLY


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> WHERE DID YOU LEARN TO FLY



Oh, she deserves quotations!

But really, annoying as she can be, Cybermorph wouldn't be as fun without her...to me, anyway.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Oh, she deserves quotations!
> 
> But really, annoying as she can be, Cybermorph wouldn't be as fun without her...to me, anyway.



That's a strange thing to say because Cybermorph isn't fun OHHHHH


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's a strange thing to say because Cybermorph isn't fun OHHHHH



It's true that it isn't the best made game on the Jaguar, but I give Cybermorph props. It was my first Jag game and...I was kinda addicted to it for a while.

I will say this: compared to other options, Cypermorph was probably Atari's best option for a launch title, compared to say Trevor McFur or Raiden.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 12, 2009)

ChrisPanda said:


> well, 64 was great so for me the best
> 
> then there was the vertual boy or visual boy or something like that



Virtual Boy, formerly VR-32


PriestRevan said:


> I liked them all, so I can't really say.
> 
> The N64 was fun, but I didn't really own enough games to enjoy it. I love playing the Wii, but I wish I had more time to rent/buy the *many* games I want to play. The Gamecube had, I think, about two games that were in my top 5 favourite games of all time. I don't know if I owned an NES, but I did own an SNES and that was okay. I only owned like two games for it, so I can't really put it up there.
> 
> ...



Tales of Symphonia's the best RPG ever, so I was expecting another masterpiece from the sequel.. I was quite decieved when I completed it and said "That's it?".  No punch, turning point or w/e, its quite predictable, but enjoyable nonetheless.



M. Le Renard said:


> I never played a Virtual Boy, but I get the feeling it flopped for a good reason, so that was probably, if not the worst, the biggest failure of a system.
> As for the best... oh come on.  SNES, hands down.  Even just in terms of sheer volume of choices.  It was the absolute peak of side-scroller or top-down gameplay, of any system, ever.  So I'm going with SNES.
> The Wii is kind of gimmicky, but I wouldn't put it last.  I do think it's funny, though, that the best game on the system doesn't make use of the Wii-mote (unless you like to torture yourself).



SNES is my fave too, and yea, if you look at consoles Nintendo made, then the Virtual Boy's their biggest failure.  But in average, they made so many failures that Virtual Boy's not even in the Top 10.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 12, 2009)

I am the ancient, and I declare for the SNES!  Still can't get over smacking things with a yellow cape, or laying the smackdown on a big green spikey space freak.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2009)

Runefox said:


> It's like saying PC games are inherently better because I can play NES, SNES, N64, Playstation, Genesis, Saturn, Dreamcast, and a whole lot of other consoles' games on it.


We're talking about the systems, not the games. Yes, a PC is better than game consoles. You can't say you spend more time on a console than you do a computer.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> You can't say you spend more time on a console than you do a computer.



...it takes someone else to say it for me to actually realize something so inherently simple and logical.

Pity I never realized that until now...:???:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 12, 2009)

1. SNES
2. NES
3. N64
4. GC
5. Game Boy/GBC/GBA/DS/DS Lite/DSi Lite
6. Wii
7. Virtual Boy


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> We're talking about the systems, not the games. Yes, a PC is better than game consoles. You can't say you spend more time on a console than you do a computer.



PCs are the best consoles. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> PCs are the best consoles. 8)


 Black & white 2 would like a word with you. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Black & white 2 would like a word with you. :V



Hey

There are people that enjoyed Black & White 2.

And I would like to see ANY console try to pull of a game like that. :V  They can't.  Using a controller to play an RTS game is about as good as trying to play with your BALL SACK


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey
> 
> There are people that enjoyed Black & White 2.
> 
> And I would like to see ANY console try to pull of a game like that. :V They can't. Using a controller to play an RTS game is about as good as trying to play with your BALL SACK


 Black & White 1 For PSX


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Black & White 1 For PSX



Wasn't that game

you know

CANCELED

Probably would have been ten times worse than Starcraft for the N64 was anyways. 8)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Hard to compare PC games to video games since you know, the PC is far stronger in every way than a game console. Better graphics, better memory, better processor... unless you want to pay $1,000+ for a video game console (Atari Jaguar anyone?)


----------



## Jelly (Nov 13, 2009)

best: snes
worst: n64


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Hard to compare PC games to video games since you know, the PC is far stronger in every way than a game console. Better graphics, better memory, better processor... unless you want to pay $1,000+ for a video game console (Atari Jaguar anyone?)



Well, assuming you keep your computer at the top of the line.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> compare PC games to video games



Wat.


No really, what?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Wat.
> 
> 
> No really, what?



Yeah, this too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Wat.
> 
> 
> No really, what?



Compare, say, Diablo II to say, Halo 3 (just for argument's sake, please). Of course Diablo II has more levels, more items, more weapons, more on-screen enemies, because of the hardware advantage PCs have over game consoles. A paticular console- say the PS3- is going to have the same hardware it did at the end of it's life-cycle as it did at the beginning, whereas PCs can be upgraded with better hardware.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Compare, say, Diablo II to say, Halo 3 (just for argument's sake, please). Of course Diablo II has more levels, more items, more weapons, more on-screen enemies, because of the hardware advantage PCs have over game consoles. A paticular console- say the PS3- is going to have the same hardware it did at the end of it's life-cycle as it did at the beginning, whereas PCs can be upgraded with better hardware.



lol what the fuck

A PC that can run Diablo II at top specs would not be able to run Halo 3 at all :V


----------



## Jelly (Nov 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Compare, say, Diablo II to say, Halo 3 (just for argument's sake, please). Of course Diablo II has more levels, more items, more weapons, more on-screen enemies, because of the hardware advantage PCs have over game consoles. A paticular console- say the PS3- is going to have the same hardware it did at the end of it's life-cycle as it did at the beginning, whereas PCs can be upgraded with better hardware.



yeah
now compare fable, to say, call of duty: world at war

man
man
man
mna
mnamfnmn
aljknflaks

that was a fucking retarded argument you posed there, bucko
'compare diablo 2 to halo 3'
are you fucking kidding:
compare an rpg with a shooting game
diablo 2 has more shit because thats what comes with the genre


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> yeah
> now compare fable, to say, call of duty: world at war
> 
> man
> ...



I was trying to compare the hardware of a PC against the hardware of a video game console, and used those two as examples.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 13, 2009)

HAY GUISE PC GAMES AREN'T VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I was trying to compare the hardware of a PC against the hardware of a video game console, and used those two as examples.



You did a shitty job.  Diablo II came out four years before the 360 even went retail, any computer running Diablo II would have been obsolete by that time.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I was trying to compare the hardware of a PC against the hardware of a video game console, and used those two as examples.



it doesnt have anything to do with a hardware advantage
it has to do with what is expected of a genre

if i played a shooter and it had 50 distinctly different guns (which i might add takes a much longer time to design and put together than pixels that dont effect a character model), i would probably be annoyed at how one-time and useless all the weapons were

if i played an rpg and there were like 5 weapons, i would be annoyed at the lack of statistical differences

they do not compare


----------



## Runefox (Nov 13, 2009)

> if i played a shooter and it had 50 distinctly different guns (which i might add takes a much longer time to design and put together than pixels that dont effect a character model), i would probably be annoyed at how one-time and useless all the weapons were


Actually, I think Perfect Dark did this kind of thing pretty well, though it had something like just over 40 weapons, not 50, though each had a secondary fire mode (except the classic weapons). I'm just saying, some shooters have pulled it off pretty well.

Still, I still maintain that a computer can very affordably keep up with consoles if you look at it properly. One need not be on the bleeding edge all the time for it, and it does include value-added features such as the ability to play games at full speed with enhanced graphics from virtually any console prior to the PS2 (and some even during that generation). And before you say "D= KEYBOARD SUX 4 SNES", go buy a gamepad.  I use a Logitech RumblePad 2 and my 360 controllers via my 360 Wireless Receiver. Plus, y'know, the whole e-mail, web browsing, IM, webcam, VOIP, etc, etc bit.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> "D= KEYBOARD SUX 4 SNES"



Actually I think that the keyboard sucks for pretty much everything _except_ for the SNES. :T


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually I think that the keyboard sucks for pretty much everything _except_ for the SNES. :T



I hate the on-screen Wii keyboard...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I hate the on-screen Wii keyboard...



Completely irrelevant to what we were talking about


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Completely irrelevant to what we were talking about


Actually it's the more relevant to the original topic than what you're talking about.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Actually it's the more relevant to the original topic than what you're talking about.



Fuck the original topic


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fuck the original topic


Your new icon's hot. Mmm, yummy.

*Waits for topic to get locked or something*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Your new icon's hot. Mmm, yummy.


 Wut.


----------



## Envy (Nov 13, 2009)

Moving back on topic...

I'd say Nintendo's best consoles are from the 2D era. You have Nes, SNES, Gameboy. From later on, theres also the GBA and DS. They're the best, had an excellent library and lead the pack in their day.

Then theres the middle-of-the-road. Here you have things that have followers and fans that may swear by them, but despite all the thigns they have going for them they aren't quite as good as the best Nintendo had to offer. The N64, for all the great games it had, was not quite as good as the generation before it. It also suffered from graphics in an awkward low-poly stage. Theres also the Gamecube and Wii, and most spinoffs of Gameboys (Pocket, colour, etc)

The worst is obviouslyy the Virtual Boy, aside from that I can't think of many screw-ups Nintendo has made. They've been pretty solid ever since they went into games, a stark contrast to most otehr companies.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Your new icon's hot. Mmm, yummy.
> 
> *Waits for topic to get locked or something*



Sugar Bear knows how you like it. 8)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2009)

Why was Sugar Bear always taking that old lady's cereal away from her?

Hey, wasn't it called GOLDEN Crisp?


----------



## krimv (Nov 16, 2009)

Virtual Boy was an epic fail for sure.  I think that what people consider to be the best console depends on what they remember growing up with.  Though I do remember playing many games on the SNES, I remember playing the N64 the most because I was older and understood more about what I was actually playing.  For example, a lot of people say that the SNES Zelda "A Link to the Past" is the best, but I don't like that one at all.  To me, the best Zelda game is "Ocarina of Time" because that was the one I remember playing and really liking on N64.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

90% of the ones who say Ocarina of Time's their favorite think it is only because it's in 3D.  The rest actually think and find good arguments, are you one of them, krimy?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

1. GoldenEye 007
2. Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
3. Super Mario 64
4. Jak 3
5. Super Mario Brothers 3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> 90% of the ones who say Ocarina of Time's their favorite think it is only because it's in 3D.  The rest actually think and find good arguments, are you one of them, krimy?


Everyone knows the best one is Majora's Mask.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Everyone knows the best one is Majora's Mask.





Ty Vulpine said:


> Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past


...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. GoldenEye 007
> 2. Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
> 3. Super Mario 64
> 4. Jak 3
> 5. Super Mario Brothers 3



This is a console thread, not a game's.. but yea, these were all good.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> This is a console thread, not a game's.. but yea, these were all good.



Well, you did bring up the OoT fanboyism thing. I just posted what I thought were better 3-D games than it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

krimv said:


> Virtual Boy was an epic fail for sure.  I think that what people consider to be the best console depends on what they remember growing up with.  Though I do remember playing many games on the SNES, I remember playing the N64 the most because I was older and understood more about what I was actually playing.  For example, a lot of people say that the SNES Zelda "A Link to the Past" is the best, but I don't like that one at all.  To me, the best Zelda game is "Ocarina of Time" because that was the one I remember playing and really liking on N64.





Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, you did bring up the OoT fanboyism thing. I just posted what I thought were better 3-D games than it.



He brought it up, actually.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> 90% of the ones who say Ocarina of Time's their favorite think it is only because it's in 3D. The rest actually think and find good arguments, are you one of them, krimy?


 
IMO, OoT isn't the best zelda game nor is it the worst. 



Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. GoldenEye 007
> 2. Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
> 3. Super Mario 64
> 4. Jak 3
> 5. Super Mario Brothers 3


 
What is this?


Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, you did bring up the OoT fanboyism thing. I just posted what I thought were better 3-D games than it.


 And yet, You say GoldenEye 007 is the better game?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> And yet, You say GoldenEye 007 is the better game?



Yes. And LTTP and SMB3 (2-D games, no less) are better than OoT.


----------



## krimv (Nov 17, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> 90% of the ones who say Ocarina of Time's their favorite think it is only because it's in 3D.  The rest actually think and find good arguments, are you one of them, krimy?



I tried Link to the Past well before OoT ever came out and I couldn't get into the overhead view and the simplistic style.  I know those were limitations of the SNES, but it still didn't jive for me.


----------



## krimv (Nov 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> And yet, You say GoldenEye 007 is the better game?





Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes. And LTTP and SMB3 (2-D games, no less) are better than OoT.



Comparing a shooter to an adventure game is very much an apples to oranges kinda thing.  For shooters, Goldeneye was the best on the N64 until Perfect Dark came out.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2009)

krimv said:


> Comparing a shooter to an adventure game is very much an apples to oranges kinda thing.  For shooters, Goldeneye was the best on the N64 until Perfect Dark came out.



Funny, considering the fanboys consider OoT the best N64 game, and that's basically considering apples to oranges to grapes to bananas to cherries...


----------



## krimv (Nov 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Funny, considering the fanboys consider OoT the best N64 game, and that's basically considering apples to oranges to grapes to bananas to cherries...



I guess some do, but I wouldn't say OoT was the best N64 game.  To me, that honor goes to Perfect Dark or maybe Super Mario 64.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2009)

krimv said:


> I guess some do, but I wouldn't say OoT was the best N64 game.  To me, that honor goes to Perfect Dark or maybe Super Mario 64.



PD's story mode wasn't as good as GoldenEye's (Elvis, anyone?) though PD's multiplayer was far better. GE's graphics were a bit inferior (naturally, since PD came out later and as typical later games on a console tend to have better graphics) but I still give the edge to GE over PD and miles ahead of OoT in terms of replayability and fun-factor.

Anyway, let's see. SNES is still the gold standard of consoles, along with the Genesis. PS2 was close behind, but just didn't have quite the number of awesome games that either of the other two had.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 17, 2009)

I do not much care for the Nintendo 64. It only had a few games I like but most of all the graphics are hideous.

I like Wii and SNES


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I do not much care for the Nintendo 64. It only had a few games I like but most of all the graphics are hideous.
> 
> I like Wii and SNES



By today's standards, yes, the N64 graphics were hideous, but back then they were state-of-the-art.


----------



## Anthro Dice Clay (Nov 18, 2009)

Well while I still own an original NES unopened which has to be the top of the list.  And at the other end of the board was the dredfull Virta Boy. I would have rather looked into the pit of Hell than this thing. I've had more enjoyment out of that football game that vibrated and the players just moved around in a circle.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 19, 2009)

NDS is the best and worst Gamecube crummy graphs.

XBOX ROCKZ!!!!!!


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 19, 2009)

If we're allowed to mention handhelds the obvious choice is the DS but if we're only talking consoles then I think the winner of best for me is the SNES, just so many fantastic games. Worst would probably be the gamecube? Don't get me wrong, it had some titles but it just seemed like a marketing nightmare from what I saw. Can't pass judgement on the 64 as I never owned one!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2009)

Best: NES or N64

Worst: Virtual Boy


----------



## backster (Nov 21, 2009)

Imo NES was the best followed by SNES, it went downhill from there.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 21, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> However XBOX ROCKS MUCH MORE.



Xbox is hueg.

Gamecube was a flop Imo. It was in the limbo between kids and mature players,and It really didn't end up targeting either. You're either a Family,Open console or a "Gamer" Non-casual console.

Wii failed to deliver. I'd rather have my choppy,common controlls with some classic titles.

Nintendo 64 Remained an open console with good titles,even with its system fail. (Cartige< Disk)
Ps1 Beat the crap out of the 64 in this one. (Cheaper games,Better graphics,easier setup and memory card)
Although It's amazing how the 64 floated just with it's kickass titles.

&B4 WII IS FOR CASUAL FAGS


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 22, 2009)

the wii was the wrost ever. i think mines startin to break of under use


----------



## Ruko (Nov 25, 2009)

The best is the Wii. The virtual console replaces the need for having any of the older system being hooked up. It is also the only console this gen with full backwards compatibility of its predecessor. 

The worst is definitely the N64, hardly any good 3rd party games to speak of.


----------



## krimv (Nov 25, 2009)

Ruko said:


> The best is the Wii. The virtual console replaces the need for having any of the older system being hooked up. It is also the only console this gen with full backwards compatibility of its predecessor.
> 
> The worst is definitely the N64, hardly any good 3rd party games to speak of.



The Wii would be the best if it capitalized on its promise to actually have all the well-liked games from the past available on the VC.  As it is, all the ones I loved are not, and likely won't ever, be available on there (Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Jet Force Gemini, Banjo-Kazooie, etc).  And the ones they do have now are largely not worth buying again on the VC.


----------



## Lime_God (Dec 30, 2009)

NES is easily my favorite, if just because it was my introduction to gaming (along with my Sega Genesis, but that doesn't count here). I also love my gamecube. The wii is pretty disappointing, but the download service has a lot of fun stuff, and more importantly, it has ports of Cave Story and La-Mulana on the way- those make it worth it for me. I think of the ones I've played the N64 is my least favorite. A lot of people have fond memories of it, but looking back at it, there isn't a very large library of games for it. In fact, despite its commercial failure, the Gamecube had more releases. It doesn't help that I didn't have an N64 until last June. With all that said, if I had to choose what I think were best and worst from a less biased perspective, I'd probably choose the Super Nintendo as the best, because it's where modern gaming really started. It had epic RPGs, massive platforming titles, and even one of the earliest 3D games on a (consumer-level) console. I'd put Virtual Boy as the worst, because there's around twenty games for it, and the red will destroy your eyes.


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 31, 2009)

I actuly kinda like the Wii its not the best nore the worst of the Nintendo cousles the Ds I dont like to to well. Its just not many good things for the DS. For the wii you need to knwo which games are good, for example press your luck and some 3red party games. Yeah some games make you waggle but still its great for playign with more then one person whcih was Nintendos aim to make a family consle of corse Nintendo motioning stuff isnt gonna last as the 360 is getting motion capture cam? Blah I dont see that ending well.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 31, 2009)

kylr23 said:


> ...for the wii you need to knwo which games are good...


For shrewd buyers with little money to squander, that's sage advice for *any* system, not just the Wii.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

Best:

SNES: Classic games, good graphics, and BEAUTIFUL SOUND capability in games.

N64: Lots of games came to life to see it in true 3D and not Mode7.

Gameboy Advance SP: Good graphics, games, sound quality, and size.

Gamecube: I liked many games made for this console, the graphics were okay, I LOVED THE HANDLE!, and it wasn't big or heavy.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Worst:

VirtualBoy: The WORST attempt at visual VR I have ever seen.

Gameboy: It was F'ing huge for a system with crappy graphics, it took 4 frikkin' batteries, and it couldn't be played in the dark without accessories.

Gameboy Advance Micro: Why in the hell would we need ANOTHER gameboy advance just before the release of the DS?

Nintendo DS-I: A camera will never excuse the sacrifice of the gameboy advance slot.

Nintendo Wii: The graphics suck, SSBB SUCKS (and other games), everyone fights to NOT use the wiimote at my gamers' club at school.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 31, 2009)

The only game worth GETTING the Wii for is Super Smash Brothers Brawl, and even then, it's not enough...

Edit: What's also annoying is how my stepdad is an anti-computer freak, so, as soon as he hears that Wii imitates sports, he will go on about how great it is! No! it is NOT great! It is lame, and it's boring after the first 5 seconds! He doesn't shut up about it! IT's all I hear! Even though in reality it's just a wrist flick!


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 31, 2009)

The only decent game I have on the Wii is really great I mean it's got a lot of blood and FUCK HEAD FUCK HEAD FUCK HEAD FUCK HEAD FUCK HEAD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 31, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> The only game worth GETTING the Wii for is Super Smash Brothers Brawl, and even then, it's not enough...
> 
> Edit: What's also annoying is how my stepdad is an anti-computer freak, so, as soon as he hears that Wii imitates sports, he will go on about how great it is! No! it is NOT great! It is lame, and it's boring after the first 5 seconds! He doesn't shut up about it! IT's all I hear! Even though in reality it's just a wrist flick!



Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart Wii (if you can look past the uber-cheap AI)
Super Paper Mario
Super Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime 3
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Godfather: Blackhand Edition

I know I'm forgetting others...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> Mario Kart Wii (if you can look past the uber-cheap AI)
> Super Paper Mario
> Super Mario Galaxy
> ...



I have to give props to the Wii port of Okami. Plenty of fun.

I also give credit to Sonic and the Secret Rings. Not perfect, but fun as hell.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 31, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have to give props to the Wii port of Okami. Plenty of fun.
> 
> I also give credit to Sonic and the Secret Rings. Not perfect, but fun as hell.



I played Okami on PS2, and I agree it is a great game :3


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

The Wii's a fine console, Nintendo is just being a profit monger about it. Seriously, this whole "Motion Plus" thing is complete and total crap. They should give them out for free as an apology for not making them work like that in the first place.

With all that said, The Wii is probably not the best, thanks to the flood of shovel ware, but it's definitely not the worst. You just have top make sure you buy the right games.

I think my favorite is still the DS. So many great titles, and not all of them use the touchscreen gimmick. Though, I am a little annoyed that it doesn't have full backwards compatability with all GB titles, because now I have to keep an advance so I can play tetris...

@Hier
The GBA Micro was more for collectors than gamers, seeing as it was a limited addition thing to celebrate an anniversary. I can't remember which. And the DSi...We'll have to see. It hasn't been out long enough for me to judge.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2009)

the worst is definitely the virtual boy. the games sucked, the 3D sucked and only having red as the only color isnt all that great, too >.>
the wii is pretty close for me. HORRIBLE library of games, gimmicky controls, the graphics suck (not important for me but it should be better than the gamecube :V), bad support by nintendo.

the best would be the SNES in my opinion^^ awesome games and i had SUCH a good time with it!
and im still playing SNES games today!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 1, 2010)

Hierientzal said:


> Best:
> 
> SNES: Classic games, good graphics, and BEAUTIFUL SOUND capability in games.
> 
> ...





Mojotaian said:


> The only game worth GETTING the Wii for is Super Smash Brothers Brawl, and even then, it's not enough...


 What?

No really, What?


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Worst: virtual boy
best: snes
Ps: DRUNK


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 1, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> I never played a Virtual Boy, but I get the feeling it flopped for a good reason, so that was probably, if not the worst, the biggest failure of a system.
> As for the best... oh come on.  SNES, hands down.  Even just in terms of sheer volume of choices.  It was the absolute peak of side-scroller or top-down gameplay, of any system, ever.  So I'm going with SNES.
> The Wii is kind of gimmicky, but I wouldn't put it last.  I do think it's funny, though, that the best game on the system doesn't make use of the Wii-mote (unless you like to torture yourself).



This. The SNES was the shit, especially around 1994-96. Final Fantasy III (6), Donkey Kong Country, Earthworm Jim, Super Punch Out, Super Metroid. It was on a serious roll around then. 

Virtual Boy was garbage.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 1, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> Final Fantasy III



For some reason I preferred VI on the PS1 and the GBA. I dunno I enjoyed the fully rendered cutscenes in the PS1 version and the awesometacular new content in the GBA version.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> This. The SNES was the shit, especially around 1994-96. Final Fantasy III (6), Donkey Kong Country, Earthworm Jim, Super Punch Out, Super Metroid. It was on a serious roll around then.
> 
> Virtual Boy was garbage.



You also had Zelda: LTTP, F-Zero and Super Mario Kart (granted, they came out 2-3 years before)


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> You also had Zelda: LTTP, F-Zero and Super Mario Kart (granted, they came out 2-3 years before)



Yep. I was just thinking of things from the time period I listed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> Yep. I was just thinking of things from the time period I listed.



Yeah. Just couldn't think of any from there that you hadn't listed.


----------



## mapdark (Jan 2, 2010)

Well the golden age of Nintendo WAS on the Super NES. 

I think it was definitely the console I prefered over them all.

The worst was the virtual boy XD
GO red gradient headaches!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> HORRIBLE library of [Wii] games, gimmicky controls, the graphics suck (not important for me but it should be better than the gamecube :V), bad support by nintendo....


I don't follow.  Most of the Wii shovelware is from third parties who don't have the time or budget to invest in getting fully versed in squeezing all that Cube-plus power out of the Wii.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

Cor... there's a question! 

I think the NES is probably my favourite, followed by the N64 and GameCube... I think the first gameboy advance was probably the worst one...

*blush* I collect consoles... but I always go back to those ones, time and time again! (that and my commodore 64, but we're not discussing those!)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 2, 2010)

Gameboys are hella durable.

Made out of that oh so rare Nintendium.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 2, 2010)

For me the best is a tie between the SNES and N64. I grew up with those, for me the worst (that I have played) would have to be the first Gameboy Advance.



Lady_Lapin said:


> *blush* I collect consoles... but I always go back to those ones, time and time again! (that and my commodore 64, but we're not discussing those!)


 Me too, the only Nintendo console I'm missing is the original NES (not counting handheld)


----------



## Mona Fantome (Jan 3, 2010)

The virtuaboy was the worst because nobody bought it. Ever.


----------



## Cheezy WEAPON (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm probably the only one that bought a Virtualboy. But at least it wasn't my money. haha.

I think the only thing worse than that was the card reader for the gameboy. It was incredibly short lived, and I can see from a mile away it wouldn't last.

And people complaining about the Wii keep forgetting that all the previous systems (starting from the N64) all have horribly obtuse controllers and terrible yesteryear graphics. That's just how Nintendo is. They don't want to set the bar too high. They're cheap. They know a cheaper to make system will get them more profits. Why do you think we're getting the same ol' nintendo DS all these years (with very slight tweaks)?

But at least they have a handful of good games. They may not look the greatest, but most of em even play better than what we get now. From what I've experienced throughout the 3-4 generations of systems, in the end all that matters is a fun, polished game.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheezy WEAPON said:


> Why do you think we're getting the same ol' nintendo DS all these years (with very slight tweaks)?



Because they pretty much have a monopoly on the handheld games market, they ain't gotta do shit.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheezy WEAPON said:


> And people complaining about the Wii keep forgetting that all the previous systems (starting from the N64) all have horribly obtuse controllers and terrible yesteryear graphics.



lolwut?  "yesteryear graphics" considering they're older generations, but that doesn't mean they're "terrible". A lot of older gen games still look just as fresh today as they did back when they first came out. 
As for "horribly obtuse controllers", again, lolwut? Compare the N64 and GC controllers to say, the first-gen Xbox controller.

Don't just single out Nintendo. You fail that way.



Cheezy WEAPON said:


> just how Nintendo is. They don't want to set the bar too high. They're cheap. They know a cheaper to make system will get them more profits. Why do you think we're getting the same ol' nintendo DS all these years (with very slight tweaks)?



WRONG. They make the cheaper systems so that it'll be for the WHOLE FAMILY, unlike a $300-$400 PS3 or $300-$350 Xbox 360 (with HDD, $250 or so without), both of which are more for older/hardcore players. And as for "same ol' Nintendo DS", what about the PSP? 

Please, drop the rabid anti-Nintendo view.


----------



## ale (Jan 5, 2010)

The worst nintendo console for me is the wii.  I only have 5 games for it after it being out for so while.  The amount of games out there that are of any interest to me are few and far between.   On other nintendo consoles I have many more games and for them I bought most when they came out.  There's just not many rpgs, fighters, and action/adventure games of note on the console.  A new direction someone said before, one that doesn't include me.  

As for the best nintendo console I would have to say the super nintendo.  There were less rehashes then for Nintendo.  And everything seemed to just keep getting better.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 5, 2010)

ale said:


> As for the best nintendo console I would have to say the super nintendo.  There were less rehashes then for Nintendo.  And everything seemed to just keep getting better.



So true :3


----------

